# Crazy Krait



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

this animal was found and photographed very recently by a group of 5 herpers , I know 3 of them if you are not one of the other 2 then you should at least credit the photographer if you're going to use their images.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Owen was part of the A-team that found this snake : victory:.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

I's just occurred to me that "Owzy" was Owen- I hate these forum names !


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

tricky to id at times


----------

